# Intro hello and my concerns



## Notty (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm Sue Nott, husband Mike and 2 children Edward and Charlotte. Currently living in North Wales UK and have been dreaming and planning on moving to Canada for 18 months and the time seems right NOW.

We have been working with an agency on trying to get a work permit for my husband for a few months but with no avail, he is a production carpenter, which in simple terms means that he builds exhibition, conference and theatre sets. He left school and went straight to work and has no qualifications in carpentry but has 20 years experience and has run his own business for many years and is well known within the industry. There just doesn't seem to be any vacancies within this sector anywhere in Canada. So we decided to try and convert his skills to work within the carpentry construction industry but still nothing and I can understand why.

My husband has just been made redundant here and therefore it seems like the perfect time to push forward with the dream. 

We are living in rented accomodation at the moment as we sold our house last year so we are ready to move. After speaking with our agency again they have suggested that we look at a different angle,as we are financially secure at the moment.

I have completed more study than my husband but do not qualify for points because I am not classed as a skilled worker. I returned to college and did an adult access course which allowed me to start studying at UNI here but I had to stop due to finance issues, I have also qualified as a Bowen Practitioner ( an alternative body worker) plus other courses. I am currently a part time administrator for the local government and run my own counselling and Bowen practice on my days and evenings away from the office. So the new idea was to come over on a study visa. I have found a great massage course which would compliment my existing knowledge and interest, It's 2 years long which I understand would give me a better footing on the ladder however I understand it to be a private course which therefore means that I would not be able to go straight into the work force for 2 years but I would have to re apply for a work permit, which wouldn't neccessarily be permitted. I have looked at the work availability for registered massage therapists and they do seem to be in demand so it looks like a great way in , however the private versus public route is causing me concern, what if I don't get a job offer and don't get a work permit.
I am having real problems finding a course which is public in the Nova Scotia area.

So it then returns back to hubby, do we look at putting him on a carpentry course and getting his education needs up to meet his skill. I have found a two year course which would give him a diploma in carpentry and help his transferrable skills manifest to meet Canadian standards and regs. But at the end of the course will there be work?, this 2 year diploma would not give him red seal this would take further qualifications and we would need to earn at some point.

As you can probably see it's a bit of a mess at the moment, I am really lost as to which angle to take, so any advice or previous experience would be really appreciated.

My two kids love Canada and they can't wait to move, they are outdoor children love ponies, quad bikes and messing about outside. We really want to put all the stress of running business's and the negativity of many people around us to one side and start enjoying our life, be a bit more self sufficient and move away from material things.

Thanks for listening, 

Sue


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Notty said:


> Hi, I'm Sue Nott, husband Mike and 2 children Edward and Charlotte. Currently living in North Wales UK and have been dreaming and planning on moving to Canada for 18 months and the time seems right NOW.
> 
> We have been working with an agency on trying to get a work permit for my husband for a few months but with no avail, he is a production carpenter, which in simple terms means that he builds exhibition, conference and theatre sets. He left school and went straight to work and has no qualifications in carpentry but has 20 years experience and has run his own business for many years and is well known within the industry. There just doesn't seem to be any vacancies within this sector anywhere in Canada. So we decided to try and convert his skills to work within the carpentry construction industry but still nothing and I can understand why.
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate that, while you are both skilled persons, your skills are not on the LIST of 38 occupations the Canadian Government considers to be in great demand. The only probable way for you is for one or both of you to have pre-arranged employment. If neither of these situations exist your application will be denied. If either of you manage to get on the Skilled Workers' LIST because of more education you will have to get at least one year's experience before applying. You should look into the PNP (Provincial Nomination Program) which could offer you some hope. Also read:-http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index.asp
If you decide to follow your dream it is going to be a long, tough haul for you but if you're successful I hope your new life will make the struggle well worthwhile.
Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Notty said:


> Hi, I'm Sue Nott, husband Mike and 2 children Edward and Charlotte. Currently living in North Wales UK and have been dreaming and planning on moving to Canada for 18 months and the time seems right NOW.
> 
> We have been working with an agency on trying to get a work permit for my husband for a few months but with no avail, he is a production carpenter, which in simple terms means that he builds exhibition, conference and theatre sets. He left school and went straight to work and has no qualifications in carpentry but has 20 years experience and has run his own business for many years and is well known within the industry. There just doesn't seem to be any vacancies within this sector anywhere in Canada. So we decided to try and convert his skills to work within the carpentry construction industry but still nothing and I can understand why.
> 
> ...


perhaps it's just not meant to be. You can still live in different parts of the Uk and be outdoorsy and not materialistic. Honestly, we have been here 5 years and returning next week - homesickness never went away for me in particular. The cost of living is very high in Canada, the electricity bill is like a mortgage and food prices are increasing again. Wages aren't!
In the summer it can be too hot outside to do anything, so we stay in with air-conditioning on. In the winter you have to remove the huge amount of snow before even thinking about venturing out. We have ski hills (dry slopes) in the UK and there is so much more to see on your doorstep in Britain than here.

There are mountains, seasides, gorgeous towns and villages, islands, lakes, caves, castles... the list goes on. The scenery here is the same for days and days of driving, oh, then you get to the rocky mountains.

everything's a drive and there are some Canadians with very bad attitudes indeed.


----------



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

I know in some respects you are ready to make the move BUT I would wait the 2 years in which it would take for your Husband who is probably the main earner to gain his NVQ2 Carpentry and Joinery and then go. He has the experience already so that is not a problem.

OR

Go to Canada but he will have to do the Canadian equivelent qualification of the UK course which will help with the permenant status you require in the future. He may be able to study and work doing odd jobs etc.....

Anyway, good luck eh?


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow - what part of Canada are you in? Our experience has been the exact opposite of yours!! Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------

